# Hanging Drywall on Cement or Plaster



## jlscas (Jun 24, 2005)

We are remodeling our home and came across an article on DIYnet.com. They suggested using "hat channels" to hang drywall onto cement or plaster, then use rigid board insulation since the walls are outside walls. Is this what I should do, or is there a better way.

I live in an old home and the walls are plaster, but they are in bad shape and we want to hang drywall. We tried chipping some of the plaster off, but this stuff is close to 3/4 inch thick and attached directly to the insulator brick. There is no mesh between, so chipping off isn't an option.

What should we do? Should we just frame a new wall agains the plaster, or use the hat channels that DIY talks about?

Thanks.


----------



## S&P Builders (Feb 1, 2006)

if the walls are flat and straight enough, you can just put the drywall right over the plaster. otherwise use a combination of 2x2's, and shims to create new straight lines to hang your rock on. if you are doing the basement, the the best way is to do as you read.


----------



## jlscas (Jun 24, 2005)

*Thanks S&P*

:thumbsup: It is actually in what is going to be the office; the back room of the house. The walls are pretty straight and flat. We were just concerned about insulation, since two of the walls are outside walls. It is a brick house, so is the brick and plaster enough insulation or should we add more?

Thanks a lot!


----------

